# Ever called in a Mountain Lion



## Ruthless (Nov 6, 2008)

Just wondering if anyone out there has ever called in a mountain lion?

Seems possible but highly improbable. Trying to decide if it would make sense to purchase a mountain lion license just in case. I would hate not to be able to shoot one if one came in.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

How much is a lisence for that?

Here in ND you use your furbearer, but you have to be a resident. One of the lions killed this year in ND was called in. I guess it would depend on the population you guys have of them, and whether or not you can justify the cost.


----------



## Ruthless (Nov 6, 2008)

Fallguy,

They run $30 for residents, so not too bad. One of the areas I plan to hunt, if the wind will ever stop blowing at 50mph, has been know to have lions; so there is always that slight chance of spotting one.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Ruthless said:


> Fallguy,
> 
> They run $30 for residents, so not too bad. One of the areas I plan to hunt, if the wind will ever stop blowing at 50mph, has been know to have lions; so there is always that slight chance of spotting one.


I would do it! You never know what is going to happen! I know there is some areas down there in WYO that hold some serious cat numbers. Heard of guys taking out 50 in a 5 mile by 5 mile square area, in a year. 

I have heard similar things in MT.


----------



## Ruthless (Nov 6, 2008)

> I know there is some areas down there in WYO that hold some serious cat numbers. Heard of guys taking out 50 in a 5 mile by 5 mile square area, in a year.


Don't listen too hard to those guys...you are only allowed to take one lion per year and most areas limit the number of cats harvested per year to around 12 with one area as high as 35 (these are huge areas with thousands of square miles). A guy would be lucky to see 50 cats in a lifetime, let alone in a year, but it makes for a great story.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

50 in a 5 by 5 mile area?! I can't believe that. You would think they would run a larger territory than that.


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

he used a little exageration is that okay?


----------



## StretchNM (Dec 22, 2008)

50 lions in 5sq miles? I'm wondering what they would eat, besides each other. I think 2 lions in 5 sq miles might be a tight squeeze after a little while.


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

I have read on several instances where calling them in has worked, those were all in areas where the cat was very recently seen obviously, I am not sure about the one here in ND this year but the others were on outfitter hunts. 
One thing to keep in mind about the lions, they attack from behind, they generally don't charge like african lions. There have been several times where hunters have been calling in other predators and have found cats moving in behind them.

I have done a lot of research on lions and lion hunting, 50 cats in 5 square miles is complete BS. That would be a lot for wolves and coyotes let alone cats.


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

calling one in would be awesome


----------



## dog gone (Jun 23, 2008)

Ruthless, you must be calling around Rawlins with the 50 mph winds. I only know of one person who has called a mountain lion in while coyote hunting.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

He said they tree them with dogs. Maybe it was just him being a guide and trying to book a hunt.... :-?

However, I know there is a guy on this site that can attest to many cats running in a small area. He hunts in MT, though.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Calling one in would be a rush.


----------

